# Rangers Lead The Way: Michael Jankiewicz A Co 3/75



## Dirty Harry 375 (Apr 9, 2010)

KIA Afghanistan. May you never be forgotten Ranger buddy. You served with great honor. Rest easy.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/04/09/afghanistan.chopper.down/index.html


----------



## Muppet (Apr 9, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2010)

Rip...


----------



## Vegas (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP RANGER... GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN


----------



## jtprgr375 (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn.. I am speechless. Jankie, my brother... RIP. 

 Harry, thanks man. I will put the word out to the boys if you hav enot done so already.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest easy, Ranger.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Condolences to loved ones.
Rest easy Ranger!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP brother.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP and salute.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 10, 2010)

Condolences.  RIP.


----------



## dknob (Apr 10, 2010)

We lost a Batt boy in the Osprey crash?!

Damn... Rest in peace brother.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.  My condolences to all.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP Ranger, may blue skies and soft landings bring you to Valhalla.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP Ranger Jankiewicz. My thoughts and prayers out to all those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home.

My thoughts and prayers out also to the unit members, families, and friends of the two USAF crewmembers who also lost their lives...

I am praying real hard for any others who may have been on that aircraft when it went down...


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 12, 2010)

Rest in peace and condolences to you who knew him....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Doc P (Apr 15, 2010)

RIP  Ranger Buddy.  RLTW!


----------



## elle (Apr 15, 2010)

Prayers to his family, Rest In Peace


----------



## Rapid (Apr 15, 2010)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 15, 2010)

Rest easy Brother, see you in the PB.


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 20, 2010)

RIP brother


----------



## Jorock12 (Apr 21, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.


----------

